# Downloading Software - stopped on 0%?



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

OK, I'll admit I haven't searched - I'm at work and don't have time.

My HR34 has been stuck since yesterday. Wife turned it on and it said it was downloading an update, never passed 0% and switched itself off! I did a reset when I arrived home and we were able to watch it last night, so I checked that the CCK was connecting and it was fine.

Fast forward to this morning and it's in the exact same state.

I know I can reset it and it'll be fine, but it's failing on a download (obviously!) somewhere.

Any ideas?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I would unplug it for about 10 minutes. Then plug it back in.
If it does not start up I would call DTV and let them try to help you. If it does not start to working they can implement the necessary steps to replace it for you.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

don't worry; the process will continue up to that time when announced FW will be available for download, now it will reboot itself or you could press RBR to skip it


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

It's starting back up with a reset, that's not the problem. I'm able to watch it for the whole evening without problem, but some time during the night (as evidenced by it being in this unusable state in the morning or until it's reset again.

I'm home now and it's just sitting at 0%. Going to try to force an update and see what happens.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Guindalf said:


> [SNIP]
> 
> I'm home now and it's just sitting at 0%. *Going to try to force an update* and see what happens.


Well look at the Firmware Watcher for the HR34-700 to see what is the stream before you do 0-2-4-6-8.


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

Well, it looks like it was having problems connecting to the internet (hence the 0%, duh)!

I went to the menu and remade the connection to the router (Windstream's own, very temperamental). For the longest time, it didn't want to accept the passcode, although it was correct and all my other devices are connected. It's a real pain having to type it over and over again using the remote!

Anyway, the software updated overnight and it seems to be working now.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Just so you know that the D* receivers don't get their updates from the internet, it downloads from the satellite.


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

Well that's exactly what I thought, but having a working internet connection was the difference between it downloading and sticking!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Most likely a coincidence. I have 3 receivers and none of them connect to the internet.
I have the SWM system but not the whole home DVR setup.

Software comes from the satellite.


----------

